# Rooting G-slate



## oden (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi guys

I am new here and new to rooting via adb 
I have rooted my galaxy s using kernels so can any one please give me step by step instructions for noobs :tongue2:

My device is LG g-slate LG-909
version:3.1

thanks in advance


----------



## Deez1234 (Jul 13, 2011)

Visit our project page here: http://code.google.com/p/lg-v909/


----------



## Xspeed9190 (Jul 28, 2011)

I looked google and could not find an answer. Is there any way to unroot it or manualy update it to 3.1 I gave it to my mom and it keeps automatically downloading update and restarting in recovery then trying to reflash and failing. Its really annoying and im not sure how to fix it.
Thanks


----------



## Deez1234 (Jul 13, 2011)

You can find the method on our wiki on the project page here: http://code.google.com/p/lg-v909/wiki/TableOfContents?tm=6


----------



## brianh1973 (Jul 22, 2011)

I got my g slate into apx mode but when I try to run nvflash.exe it immediately closes. I've tried running as administrator and in compatibility mode with the same results. Ideas?

My machine is Win 7 64bit

*Edit...ahh geez, I just noticed my slate needs to be 3.0


----------



## dasunsrule32 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi Brian,

Just use the CWM and root.zip method. You'll be rooted in no time flat.







I'd suggest you look at unlocking your bootloader while your there.


----------

